# Bought a new mill



## Blouin55 (Feb 10, 2022)

First made my stand and this morning lifted the guy on it.
Next step, drawers in the base (stand).


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 10, 2022)

Somebody's got a nice new toy and a busy weekend ahead.

Good for you


----------



## DPittman (Feb 10, 2022)

Nice stand (and mill too)


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 10, 2022)

Nice!  I have the same mill and am enjoying turning large pieces of metal into small chips of metal.  ;o)


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 10, 2022)

Well done, looks great!


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 11, 2022)

Congrats on the new purchase, I have the  same one  and enjoy its capabilities, it just takes a little foresight when setting up the piece if you have to avoid moving the column up or down.  Great start on stand as well, I have the king stand and the storage area isn't that great.  Lots of upgrades available too if you go that route, for me I think a dro might be one I will do in the future, enjoy your new tool.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 11, 2022)

That looks fantastic if you ask me! 

Very nice! 

How in the heck did you resist using it on the floor before you built the stand?


----------



## Hacker (Feb 11, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> First made my stand and this morning lifted the guy on it.
> Next step, drawers in the base (stand).


Now the expensive part starts. Nice job on the stand,


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 11, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> That looks fantastic if you ask me!
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> How in the heck did you resist using it on the floor before you built the stand?


What iwas thinking about...how to lift it on his base


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hacker said:


> Now the expensive part starts. Nice job on the stand,


Already start to spend time and money around tools.
Will wait a while for next.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 11, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> What iwas thinking about...how to lift it on his base



Know anybody with an engine lift? They are easy to take apart and reassemble if needed.

Or maybe @Brent H wench would like to come and stay with you a while. That babe can handle a whole Bridgeport!


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 11, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Know anybody with an engine lift? They are easy to take apart and reassemble if needed.
> 
> Or maybe @Brent H wench would like to come and stay with you a while. That babe can handle a whole Bridgeport!



I think he meant that rather than thinking about using it he was concentrating on getting in on the stand first which is now accomplished.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 11, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> First made my stand and this morning lifted the guy on it.
> Next step, drawers in the base (stand).


Nicely done sir.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 11, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> What iwas thinking about...how to lift it on his base



How did you get it on the stand?  My RF30 clone is a good 500-600 lbs assembled.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 11, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> I think he meant that rather than thinking about using it he was concentrating on getting in on the stand first which is now accomplished.



Ya, I see that now. No Fn fun! Need to play on the floor like a little boy first......


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 11, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> How in the heck did you resist using it on the floor before you built the stand?


Baaa Haaa Haaa.....so true


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 11, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> How did you get it on the stand?  My RF30 clone is a good 500-600 lbs assembled.


I used my tractor with forks and slings.


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 25, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> First made my stand and this morning lifted the guy on it.
> Next step, drawers in the base (stand).


Drawers done....


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 25, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> Drawers done....


Bravo monsieur


----------



## Tom O (Feb 25, 2022)

Very nice that will hold a lot of chips.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 25, 2022)

Very nice. I'd love to learn how make one like that.  Are there plans available or was that just a result of your expertise and skill?

Edit oh sorry I now I see there is wooden construction there.  I was looking at small picture on my phone and thought the drawers were made of sheet metal construction.  Still very nice and well done.


----------

